

Robot Turtles: The Board Game for Little Programmers - danshapiro
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danshapiro/robot-turtles-the-board-game-for-little-programmer

======
jessegavin
It would be super helpful to see a video of how the game is played. I am very
interested in this project though.

~~~
danshapiro
Great suggestion! I have 50 gigs of footage of kids playing - I will put
together a video that shows one play session, start to finish, and add it
later today. (There are some short clips in the Kickstarter video now FYI).

------
nerdmonkey
This reminds me of how I first learned to program: moving turtles around using
the Logo language on a TI99/4A. If it worked for me, I hope it will work for
the next generation!

------
infinite8s
Isn't this basically a simpler version of RoboRally?

------
thebiglebrewski
I think this is a great idea and I am all for it!

------
tvitesse
This is definitely cool.

------
bwertz
Cool project!

